# two year old tegu



## jntann (May 24, 2009)

Hi. the first two years my tegu ate very day. now that she has stoped growing so rapidly, i put food out and it just gets wasted some days she eats some of it . and other days she won't eat any of the food like she is not hungry. how often should I feed and when. if it is bad weather she stays in her heateed hide box and does not come out or if it is cloudy. I live in Arizona so most days are sunny and hot so she is out. i just can't tell how often to feed her. a lot of food gets wasted.here are some pics.


----------



## jntann (May 24, 2009)

Can anyone help me?


----------



## BOOZER (May 24, 2009)

NO prob jus feed 2wice a week should be fine!!!


----------



## Leonidas21 (May 24, 2009)

Sorry I cant help you but I have to say thats one nice tegu.


----------



## All_American (May 25, 2009)

wow, look at the size of that tail, its as round as she is. You should not need to feed so often. every two to three days will be fine.


----------



## i0r (May 25, 2009)

What kind of food are you offering her?? I mean she definitely does not look underfed. Tail is big and fat. But they are picky eaters, and if you repeat same food without a bit of variety she could get bored with that food.


----------



## bubbategu2 (May 25, 2009)

Obviously, you're not doing anything wrong-that's a nice looking tegu!!


----------



## jmiles50 (May 25, 2009)

She looks great! Whatever you're doing seems to be working!


----------



## jntann (May 25, 2009)

Hi, I feed baby dino raw chicken and ground turkey live mice some raw fish and sometimes an egg. but she lives in an out side cage with a heated hide box so she gets lots of sun light she will not eat fruit unless I shred it and put it in the turkey, then i let out in the yard to roam about four times a week. she is very gentle except when she is killing the mice. she will attack the cat almost took the cats paw off once, the cat stays far away now. I keep the humidity up in the hide box only the cage is a six foot round water troff. the hide box is the brown part in the back of the cage. there is a 4 inch plastic pipe for her to go in and out and it has a lid in it so i can check on her.


----------



## jntann (May 25, 2009)




----------



## bubbategu2 (May 25, 2009)

That looks like a perfect set-up. I wouldn't be too worried about her not eating as much as before-just so long as she doesn't stop entirely and continues to defecate. I think eating two or three times a week is fine. How hot do you think she getting?


----------



## LouDog760 (May 25, 2009)

Like its said above every two to three days or every other day. Just look for a pattern and see how often she hungry.

Does she stay outside during the summer? Isn't it to hot for her out there?


----------



## omgtaylorg (May 26, 2009)

LouDog760 said:


> Isn't it to hot for her out there?


Thats what that pipe is for, used as a burrow im assuming incase she needs to cool off she will just go in the pipe and out again as needed.

And by the way Jntan, awesome tegu and awesome looking setup...appears to be one happy guu.


----------



## LouDog760 (May 26, 2009)

Well its still kinda of hot for a tegu out there during this time of the year. It will be high 90's to 100 easily for the next five months. Tegus come out in temp around 70 and high 80's and go underground when its in the 90's.


----------



## jntann (May 26, 2009)

Hi I live at about 5000 foot levation in the mountians south of tucson. so it does not get that hot. the pipe goes underground into the hide box and I can keep it at 60 degrees with no heat but I keep it about 70. there is also a fountain on the left side of the cage that runs under some big rocks that she can hang out in and about half the cage is in the shade most of the day. more pics.


----------



## LouDog760 (May 26, 2009)

I see, that's awesome. That a good idea, I might need to build something like that.


----------



## Dom3rd (Jun 13, 2009)

Once i have a home that i own and dont rent i will do an out door enclosure


----------



## jntann (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi. baby dino is eating better now that I am feeding her mice she is eating every other day with no left overs , no wasted food....


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jun 16, 2009)

Baby dino is so so pretty! I just love his/her looks!! Where did you get him from?


----------



## jntann (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you, I got her. {but now I am thinking maybe it might be a boy} at a pet shop. [Reptile Specialists] in Tucson Arizona. I haven't seen to many around here. I don't see the bumps on the under side behind the back legs but it seems like the jowels seem to look bigger. any one care to guess.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like a female to me. Great pics bro, she looks happy!!


----------



## jntann (Jun 17, 2009)

thanks. I won't question it again she is a female...


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Jun 17, 2009)

what a beautey u have there !!!


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't think B/W's get the big jowls that Reds do.


----------



## Leonidas21 (Jun 18, 2009)

bubbategu2 said:


> I don't think B/W's get the big jowls that Reds do.



Yes they do. The jowls get the same size as Reds if not bigger.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jun 19, 2009)

I love the colors on her. She looks good.


----------



## crox (Jun 27, 2009)

That setup is very impressive.

Pretty tegu indeed.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jun 27, 2009)

Great looking liizard and awesome outdoor cage! I wounder if the humidity could be to low? I know that some tropical snakes will eat less if the humidity is too low. its also possible that if any wild insects(locusts ect) or rodents are wandering into the cage she probably eats them too! I wouldn't worry unlessshe stops feeding or looses her bulk. when my tegu had left overs i put them back in the fridge and feed the next day.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 22, 2009)

You have one beautiful lucky girlÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦

I have an Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Å?08 Varnyard femaleÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢d love to hear more detail of yours to better understand mineÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦

Is she a Captive Born/ Bred Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Å?07 Tegu?

Has she hibernated each winter? How long?

How long is she now (both body & overall length)?

Do you know how long she was this time last year?

Any tips for someone raising a girl a year younger than yours? Everything is going exceptionally well with mine but IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢m always open to advice/guidanceÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦

Great set up....


----------



## jntann (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry I didn't respond sooner I been on vacation, camping no computers. I don't know where it came from I bought it at a pet store. I have had it for a year and about 3 months it was 21 inches long when i got it it did hibernate
from about sept. to feb. then only came out for about an hour or so for a couple of months till it warmed up it stayed in its heated hide box its cage is outside. it is easier to keep mositure in an enclosed box. it has a lid that i can check on her. she is now 42 inces long. she grew about 20 inches before hibernation.[ like a weed]. the more real sunlight they get the better. out in it, not behind glass. I think the first year at the pet shop they fed it mice and that is pretty much what it likes. it will eat any small aminal mice, frog, bird, and eggs. it will not eat any kind of fruit. unless i stuff it in something. it did eat ground turkey and chicken before hibernation but after it would not. but mice are good for it so thats what it gets. it has never turned down a mouse.


----------



## jntann (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Anthony (Aug 2, 2009)

holy thats a big tegu... how long is he? , hes a good looking tegu has a unique look


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey what are the dimensions of her habitat? Neat looking set up!!!


----------



## jntann (Aug 4, 2009)

she is alittle over 2 years old and 42 " long. her encloser is 7' across



ss


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Why was her mouth open? Stretching?


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 4, 2009)

She is beautiful and her habitat is amazing. Great Job!!


----------



## jntann (Aug 8, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> Why was her mouth open? Stretching?


Hi, when she wakes up and goes out in the sun to bask after a few minutes
she stretches and yawns really big.


----------



## White_Lotus (Aug 8, 2009)

what a cutie


----------

